# You're first zeppelin moment



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

describe for us your first zeppelin moment. What it caused in you and how long it lasted. Finally what part of your playing has been most influenced by the mr Page???


Ready fire aim!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A friend played Led Zep IV and made a remark about the killer slow song (Stairway). I remember liking Black Dog and Going to California. I've learned a ton of Page licks and Led Zep songs from "Stairway", "California" to my favorite "Ten years gone". With the band I am with now, we're trying to do Black Dog which is a lot harder to do in a band setting than it may appear.

To be honest, I could watch Page play a D chord all night and he would still be the coolest! Page and Steve Howe are my biggest influences.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was 12. My family listened to C&W, I knew all the hits from mid 50's till then current, as that was what the radio played. I knew a little rock, was starting to be an Elton John fan. Next door neighbour's older brother gave me a taped copy of Houses of the Holy. The rest is history.

I still can't play the solo from Whole Lotta Love.

My favourite Zep tune is Achilles Last Stand, I still listen to it regularly and think it more epic than Kashmir or Stairway.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I remember buying Zep II from a local record store (remember those?) in summer 1970. But that is about it. I got the first Santana album at the same time. 

And I still can't play the solo from Whole Lotta Love either.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I just turned 41 so I wasn't even around when they were doing their thing but I really got into them after my little brother brought home a Zep box set...I believe I was 15 or 16. LOVED IT...ALL OF IT!!

My favorite tune is "Bron-Y-Aur Stomp".


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

sambonee said:


> describe for us your first zeppelin moment.


My Dad had a cassette tape with two songs taped from the radio. Zeppelin's Rock & Roll and Life Is A Highway by Tom Cochrane. He used to blast them on the trip to the pool hall/arcade when we went. I think I might have been around 8 at the time. It was the first time I'd ever really heard anything outside of church hymns and kids songs, and it was awesome!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I was about 11yrs finally realising that the shelves and crates of flat picture things were music. Figured out how to hook up the turn table that was sitting in dust since CDs were the thing, then all the Zep albums were at my fingertips. Yeah, I probably scratched a couple..


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

First song I recall was off Led Zeppelin, I still have the album. Good Times, Bad Times. That would have been when it first came out. I like their music and that's all. No influence for anything. I don't try to play any of their songs or play like any of them, I just listen to them still, on occasion.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Amazing how they touched us. I was fanatical for about 4 years. Still a big fan. I found my siblings zep IV and started learning stairway when I was 15. It's a big part of enjoying the guitar.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I was five years old. My brother had a cassette and put it in the ghetto blaster. We lived in a Mennonite village at the time so it would have been a bit odd to play such music. I moved a bit. After that, I discovered other music. Never really returned to Led Zepellin. It just was never enjoyable after that. I guess after a certain point, it was clear the music was not intended for the young people who would grow up in the late 80s and through to the 90s. My older brother liked the hair metal of the time. I didn't. Still don't. Oh well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't really remember my first encounter with Zeppelin--probably on the radio--but I started getting into them when I heard songs that were rarely played on the radio.
I remember hearing their first album in the parking lot at school. Some older students cranking it out on the car stereo.
Seeing The Song Remains the Same the first time helped cement it. (For a time a local theatre showed TSRTS at midnight on Saturdays of long weekends--and I was at most of them)

I don't that Page had a string influence on my playing--but it is there--especially if I use an echo, or if I play distorted blues riffs.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I can only_ kinda_ piece it together

I was visiting family in Montreal. My parents let me buy a cassette. I had only see people wearing led zeppelin shirts and recognized the name in the shop, so I bought it. I thought the images were really cool.

I sat on the carpet in a relative's basement and put it into the player and was blown away by the black dog riff.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

From what I can remember I'd have been about 12 in a buddy's basement spinning his older brother's records. The first chords of Good Times Bad Times hit and they've been a favourite since. It's funny but as a kid I never liked their "slow, boring" renditions of old blues standards. I guess I've evolved a bit which is good to know.
Playing an acoustic on the couch I'll invariably drift into Over the Hills, Babe I'm gonna Leave You, Gallows Pole and Ramble On. Having read a few books on Page and the band, if you listen carefully during Black Dog, you can hear Page start the runs by "clicking" his pickup switch as the cue just before each signature riff. At least that's what I recall reading. As a dark horse fave song I'd go with Since I've been Loving you. The intro playing gives me chills which never stop for the whole tune. Undoubtedly one of my faves.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I came into music at an age where they had been on the air for maybe a decade and while I liked a lot of their music, I wouldn't say they influenced me in a huge way. I never had a wow Zep moment that I can remember. Call me strange


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> First song I recall was off Led Zeppelin, I still have the album. Good Times, Bad Times. That would have been when it first came out. I like their music and that's all. No influence for anything. I don't try to play any of their songs or play like any of them, I just listen to them still, on occasion.


Identical for me, except that the album was owned by my friend, neighbour, former bandmate, and bass player extraordinaire Joel Sacks.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Actually Pre-Zeppelin.
My Buddy and I saw the Yardbirds at Hidden Valley, Huntsville (summer 1967?) Jimmy Page had taken over guitar duties for the recently departed Jeff Beck. Page was already displaying his violin bow techniques and Zeppelin riffs.
We saw Led Zeppelin at the Rock Pile in Toronto (Feb 1969?)





I'm certain I lost a bit of my hearing that evening.

As far as an influence on my playing...it's ok to make mistakes and be sloppy at times.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I got into music later than many of my peers(imo). Probably really started to get into it around 14. My parents stash didn't yield much, but there were some gems. First I liked was a Bee Gee's album. But then I discovered my Moms copies of Welcome to my Nightmare And Nazareth Greatest Hits. These albums bought solely for Only Women Bleed and Love Hurts. LOL! But the coolest albums by far were left behind from my moms biker sister. Stones Let it Bleed and a warped copy of Goats Head Soup. I still remember my aunt having the poster up in her dining room.
I remember being at a get together at a friends and girl saying put some Zep on as my Alice Cooper album was playing and saying to my buddy mockingly, "put some Zep on!". Pffftt!!!! MY buddies is, "DUDE......!!!!!"
On went the Zeppelin and the rest as they say was history.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

My best friend brought the Led Zeppelin 1 album over to my house in early 1969. Blew my mind. There was nothing like it then. Drove my parents crazy, loved it.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm sure that I first heard them on the radio when I started listening to FM in the mid 70's (WRIF Detroit). First album from them that I bought was IV and it definitely got me more interested in heavier rock.

I've actually never tried to learn a Zeppelin tune on guitar, and to be honest I burned out on them years ago due to hearing them on the radio too much. Some Page influence may have sneaked into my playing over the years though..


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

My dad was a dj...had a boat load of records and tapes...had zeppelin 4 on LP and 2 on tape...

I found the tape first in high school...it was worn out and some songs were on there twice...later found out some were missing...

I wasnt into guitar yet, and country music was more my thing...i couldnt get into it...i tried...i think he was a little disappointed...but i found the LP later and that hooked me...i listened to that lp all the time...i tried the tape again, still didnt like it...couldnt figure it out...

It took me getting into guitar to love that album...

I dont know many of his licks...but i know how to play a few of the songs...he encouraged my playing...people call him sloppy, but i see it as embracing the moment, playing IN the moment...thats what i took away...

Im not flashy or fast, i hit bum notes...but the feeling is there


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

The very first?
No idea what kind of impact it had on me as it was just part of the stuff that was played in the house when it was brand new to the world.

My oldest siblings were in their mid-teens then. We had a pretty decent stereo back then.

So, it was just music that my parents yelled about. 

I love it now.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

[email protected] for the win!

I remember hanging around the little take-out counter at the lake where my parents had a cabin. My buddies and I were probably 11 or 12. The older kids hung out there, smoking, swearing, telling jokes and listening to music. I'd ask who it was when I heard something interesting. One summer it was Whole Lotta Love. Next year was Immigrant Song. I was hooked. 

By then I bought my own 8-track and ordered some tapes from one of those 5 tapes for $5 places (not much cool music in the stores where I grew up). I remember in that first package was Black Sabbath IV, Uriah Heep Demon's and Wizards and at least a couple of LZ's. 

Page was an early and significant influence on me. I always liked his sloppy, 'in-the-moment' playing. And his was a master in the studio. My favorite LZ tune to this day is In My Time of Dying.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm still waiting for my LEd Zeppelin moment...
They certainly where around when I started playing but I was into BEatles and Mustang Sally / Midnight Hour type stuff.

Yes I know that there is probably something wrong with me But I did see Ozzy at the York University football stadium.
3 Dog Night where the headliners but I was impressed with Ozzy. Anyone else remember that show?
G.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey GTmaker...nothing wrong with you at all.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> ...people call him sloppy, but i see it as embracing the moment, playing IN the moment...thats what i took away...


Wise words. Best description I've ever read. 

That's the way he rolled [it]!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I was 14 in 1972 and my older brother gave me 7" reel to reel tapes of Led Zeppelin 1 and some other stuff. The opening chords of Good Times Bad Times are one of the reasons I even play guitar. Those chords, the lick that follows, the little bass break, the lyric reference to Chuck Berry's brown eyed man (I assume now as then), and that fucking drummer from another world! Such swagger and groove.

I remember always thinking that Stairway wasn't the strongest song on LZ4, and still think When The Levee Breaks is better, in spite of all the movements and great solo in Stairway. 

My favourite LZ song, and still contender for my all time favourite rock song is Since I've Been Loving You. I'm listening to it now.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

